# metric sized wire & ampacity chart



## BryanMD

On another forum someone asked:

"Does anyone know if there is an ampacity chart for mm2 wire that they use in the uk. Ive got 240mm and cant find a chart on the net anywhere. Hope you can help."

I assume there is. Any links?


----------



## Trimix-leccy

Cable Conductor Size & Current Ratings

Should give you an idea

Also have a look at BATT cables site

All UK Cable ratings are listed in BS 7671. This is the UK wiring Regulations:notworthy:

which has spawned wiring codes in many other countries. Due to UK being 'a bit odd' you are not allowed to view BS7671 online, rather you have to pay a stupid amount of money for it. This applies to all UK British Standards


----------



## BryanMD

Passed the info along. Thanks for the help.


----------



## chrisb271

The IET don't want to lose out by putting the 17th edition online,heavens forbid they could lose £65 ! 

Its like the on sh!te guide ( like i recently got a punch in the sac for not having from the GREAT ONE ! :notworthy: when he visited ) why do we need it if we don't do domestic stuff ? 

Chris


----------



## BryanMD

Chris... from your info: "Location: The old roman city of Lindum"

Have you (anyone really) read any of the Bernard Cornwell books? 
His series on old England are fascinating stuff. (The Sharpe series is sh|te)

Link:
Bernard Cornwell - The Author's Official Site - Sharpe Books dot com


----------



## chrisb271

I live on the outskirts of Lincoln Bryan,if i goto the end of the drive and look down the road i can see the castle and cathedral on the hill in the distance.

I have read two of Bernard Corwells books,The Grail Quest,i did enjoy this book.
I then went onto the Sharpe book(s) big mistake,it was sh!te,really put me off and left it there really.
I am going to give the guy another chance at some point to redeem himself.

I'm quite into the knights templars at the moment and scouring the net for such.

Chris


----------



## chrisb271

cough cough ahem ! just noticed the link 

Will have a look if there is anything to have a go at there

Thanks :notworthy:

Chris


----------

